# Pink to Red Corsa!



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
Hand a small project this weekend, friend of mine wanted to surprise his wife when they get back from holiday. Took about 20 hours and generally happy with the result. Car was slightly pink when I collected it!

This is how the car arrived:










































































Washed, Clayed, Washed and Taped:


























Next up I went over it twice with the G220










50/50


























Waxed with collinite 476










Treated all the trim and rubbers. New set of hub caps and the car was done!










































Comments welcome! 
Cheers
G


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent transformation, pink to red jobs are really rewarding!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice finish.:thumb:

Love the Pink - Red threads.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

fantastic. she'll think she's got a new car!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fantastic turnaround, bet shes chuffed.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

The roof antenna looks terrible. Good job on the cleanup.


----------



## WaxOn (Jul 15, 2010)

What a difference! GJ


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

great turn around fella:thumb:


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, still a few new things to get. Aerial, Plates and tax disc holder!


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow! Is that the same car?? lol. Great results! :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great results... I love to see a good transformation with the pink to red cars! :thumb:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

superb finish


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Pink to reds are great, but they don't half bugger pads up!

Great job there, looks like a different car. :thumb:


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

great post, getting bored with the "look at my brand new car before and after" posts, this is more like it! That is a fantastic result. Have to keep on top of it now, as they always go pink again!


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thats awsome! 
Pink > Red


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

willskoda said:


> Wow! Is that the same car?? lol. Great results! :thumb:


Yes, lol - People at work have kept asking that!



markbigears said:


> great post, getting bored with the "look at my brand new car before and after" posts, this is more like it! That is a fantastic result. Have to keep on top of it now, as they always go pink again!


I know, i need to show the owner how to use some wax!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great transformation mate! I bet she'll made up with that!


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Crackin job mate well done:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

markbigears said:


> great post, getting bored with the "look at my brand new car before and after" posts, this is more like it! That is a fantastic result. Have to keep on top of it now, as they always go pink again!


What he said /\ /\ /\

These are so much more inspiring to amateurs like me.

Great stuff. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Great Job Bud done a faded to fook Red Bm meself this w'end Such a rewarding Job! Top Marks!!


Regards,

Jason.


----------



## Oli1983uk (Aug 31, 2009)

Really good job on this, I have a BMW to do like this soon.


----------



## James Q (Jul 13, 2010)

what a fantastic turn around! hope she liked it!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Pink to Reds are so great! You've done a great job there. I'd say you've at least tripled its value!

I see a couple of these around me and want to go up to the drivers and tell them I could make them almost back to showroom again, but you know you might get mis-understood!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

Brilliant post. Thank you. What did you use on the plastic trim please? It looks very black.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Heavertron said:


> Brilliant post. Thank you. What did you use on the plastic trim please? It looks very black.


I used 2 coats of Britemax RUBBER MAX Conditioner, seems to work well. Will need to be treated regular as the plastic was very bad.

Cheers


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

excellent transformation! well done


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

wowow - what an amazing transformation.

Did it turn your pads red? Will you have to bin them?


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice Job mate. Looks like new 

My auntie has one nearly identical to this that i plan to do this week hopefully. As you say the trim is very bad and i'm considering using a heat gun on it. 
I did a mates Pink BMW E36 a few weeks ago and it turned the pads red but i saved them for the Corsa.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

gotta love vauxhalls flame pink, must be rewarding to have a transformation like tht


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Lovely job...must be very rewarding to see such a difference.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> wowow - what an amazing transformation.
> 
> Did it turn your pads red? Will you have to bin them?


Yeah a little bit red, could use them on another Corsa or this in a years time! lol


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

what a great job! that before shot is my worst nightmare lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

wow great work awesome transform!

wich product did you use for the trims?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work! The car looks brand new!!:thumb:


----------



## g-man (Jul 11, 2009)

pukka mate, looks wicked :thumb:

a great inspiration for me as ive just bought my girlfriend her first car, which turns out to be a pink to red corsa!! its finally given me an excuse to go buy that machine polisher i deserve haha!!


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

must be proude m8


----------



## jaff87 (Aug 11, 2008)

great job, i'm gradually doing my dads corsa, same level of fading but its only an o6 plate. i'm doing it bit by bit as the pad clogs up soo quickly, i might just get something more aggressive and get it done quicker, the finish doesnt need to be brilliant apprently just aslong as the colour matches the v5 lol.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Absolutely great transformation mate,she'll be tickled pink(now red!) with the results:thumb:


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Dre said:


> wow great work awesome transform!
> 
> wich product did you use for the trims?


I used 2 coats of Britemax RUBBER MAX Conditioner, not sure if this was the best stuff, but seems to work ok. Will need regular looking after.


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

IYRIX said:


> I used 2 coats of Britemax RUBBER MAX Conditioner, not sure if this was the best stuff, but seems to work ok. Will need regular looking after.


Thanks for the info, my sister does have a corsa also with those faded trims, on the fenders they are the wurst.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont know how long term this stuff is, but it seems to work ok. 

Anyone else got ideas on what i can use on really fadded trims?


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Unbelieveable! I would have said seeing the first image that there would be no coming back from that. Great work, so good to see the detailing make so much diference! Amazing!


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

Use a heat gun on the trim. Will look like new (rather than glossy and weird like with products) and last ages.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Clark3y said:


> Use a heat gun on the trim. Will look like new (rather than glossy and weird like with products) and last ages.


Thanks ok, will try this.


----------



## SiliconS (Jun 23, 2010)

Great work. I hope she said "thank you" properly. 

I remember T-Cutting my wife's old flat red Polo. That was a satisfying job.


----------



## Jen (Feb 22, 2008)

great job there, bet shes well chuffed with it


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

great work, love a pink to red transformation


----------

